# Dell Latitude E7450 supported?



## Patrick Bär (Jul 31, 2015)

Good evening,

I am fighting with this notebook...

I know the internal Wifi chip is not supported, so I will need an external. But now I see, that the Intel HD graphics 5500 is also not supported and runs only in VESA mode. I think I remember reading that it was supported, but I already have the problem of the display crashing (also terminals, but machine keeps running) after stopping the window manager.

Anyway, does someone happen to have any experience with this notebook? Should I bother on with FreeBSD or install a Linux on this one?

Thanks in advance


----------



## abishai (Aug 1, 2015)

Have you switched console to vt(4) ? 5500 is not supported yet. Test repo can be in September according recent status update https://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2015-04-2015-06.html#The-Graphics-Stack-on-FreeBSD


----------



## Patrick Bär (Aug 1, 2015)

Then I will reconsider FreeBSD at Christmas


----------

